# Mini crosses what do you like and why?



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I currently have nigerian dwarfs my buck is a great tricolor that continually throes tricolor with blue eye baby's . I currently plan to cross him with a nubian. I'd also like to get a LaMancha doe and try that cross, for both looks and milking abilities. 
I was thinking about getting an angora to cross with my ND For fun and pets what is y'all's take on these crosses and what would the ****** look like? 
First 2 pics are of baby's out of my ND buck the next 2 pics are of my buck. And the last pic is the Nubian doeling I'm going to cross.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!

I would find out what sells in your area. I would be careful about breeding goats for just pets as people (at least in my area) are cutting back on owning pets.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Around here they are all small 4-10 acre lots and most people in the area like to get a couple pet goats for agg/tax exemptions. 

We got 2 more pure nigerian baby's born today 1-11-13. 

What do you think of the nubian and lamancha crosses


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they are fine. A lot of people want more milk than a Nigerian gives but doesn't want the size of a full size dairy goat.

Your ag tax laws must be pretty lax. There is no way a couple of pet goats will work here. You have to prove you are a working farm and making money.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

aceofspades said:


> What do you think of the nubian and lamancha crosses


How often they not have ears?
Since nubians have ears and lamanchas dont?
If that makes since... feels like a dumb question haha  
By the way too cute!!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> How often they not have ears?
> Since nubians have ears and lamanchas dont?
> If that makes since... feels like a dumb question haha
> By the way too cute!!!


I got a 50/50 split when using my LaMancha buck on does with ears.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can they have like one side have an ear and one side not??????
Like I have a friend who one side of her head the ear lobe is attached and the other isnt
That would be so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I had 2 mini manchas, they were a 
lamancha x nigerian.
They had small ears but were not good milkers
We really liked the looks. 
.


----------

